# Gladiator Challenge High Impact



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








July 23, 2009

Casino Pauma

Richard Schiller vs. Robbie Peralta
Andy Wang vs. Josh Rampage.​*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol Andy Wang. I wonder if he'll take it to the ground.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Herman Terrado defeated	Gabriel Godly
Xavier Stokes defeated Peter Martinez
Nick Gonzales defeated Andrew Brown
Joe Henle defeated Anthony Herrera
Travis Browne defeated Matt Anderson
Hugo Sandoval defeated Joe Acuna
Dustin Thornton defeated Ben Champeaux 
Joey Guevara defeated Mike Cardosa
Alex Soto defeated	Chris Dixon
Kenny McCorkell defeated Clayton Wamphlet
Nicholai Boruff defeated Jess Moreno
Joe Calavitta defeated Carlos Sanchez
Josh Carpenter defeated Jimmy Geggie 
Sam Rodrigues defeated Anthony Hayes 
Landon Piercey defeated Robert Peralta
Andy Wang defeated Josh Ramage
Fernando Gonzalez defeated Frank Avant


----------

